# Training the amputee



## Yoll (Jan 20, 2016)

We have a new student who lost his right arm just below the elbow 2 years ago. We will need to modify our techniques. I am looking for anyone who has trained an amputee or can direct me to someone who has experience doing so, video, other forums, etc. Thanks!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Interesting challenge.  However, I would think first you need to decide if you will teach him techniques with a prosthetic (assuming he has one), without, or both.  I lot of the basic white belt techniques can be done with only slight modifications.  That will get him on the road to muscle memory.

As you go along, let him see how students who have the use of both hands do things.  If you can't see how he might do it with only one hand and a partial arm, ensure he knows the mechanics and ask him how he thinks he might accomplish the technique with what he has to work with.  He may surprise you.  Other techniques he may require a little more strength, or very skillful use of pressure points (which we are all supposed to do correctly anyway of course), or some other modification, and some he just won't be able to do.  Move him past those.


----------



## Buka (Jan 21, 2016)

Go to youtube and look up Nick Newell.





There's a bunch on there I think.

I've trained an amputee before. Leg loss just below the knee. You just work with what he has. Might be an idea to wrap up your right arm or tape it to your torso to get a feel for what things feel like. Maybe contact some paraolympic folks and get a phone conversation going. I'm guessing they would be more than happy to help you out. Might put you in touch with some of their competitors.

Be honest with the guy you're training. If a question or situation comes up that you're not really sure of, tell him so and that you'll figure it out together.

Keep us posted, bro.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 21, 2016)

Buka said:


> Go to youtube and look up Nick Newell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of mma do that because war veterans gravitate towards it.

You could jump on Facebook and just ask people who train them.


----------



## Yoll (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks. Good thoughts & I think we're on the right track!


----------

